

Ask HN: Review my startup Weegoh - chentschel

In short, weegoh is a social messaging utility with geolocalization. It lets users know more about what's going on nearby, where their friends are, what interesting events are happening around them, and to connect with friends while on the go.<p>On Weegoh users can:
Share their current location and find what is going on around them
Publish messages, photos, videos or comments to other services
Discover new places and people nearby.<p>On this version we have<p>A mobile and WAP site: m.weegoh.com
Updates via an IM bot
Updates via e-mail 
Sign in with Twitter/Facebook<p>We have been in private beta for about 3 months, and we would really appreciate your feedback.<p>http://weegoh.com<p>Thanks!
======
andreshb
I have been using it for a while in alpha mode, and I agree with BenRB27 that
it needs more people, but that is the catch 22 of any social app, right? It
seems to me that its straight to the point, i like it. I would make the search
bar a little more obvious.

------
abarmat
btw, <http://weegoh.com> is the link to the site

------
BenRB27
Seems like a good service, but there is no one in my area using it. You need
to get more people using the service to be useful. When I pressed enter in the
message it didn't post.

